# RGH stopped recognizing all discs



## ldeveraux (Jan 17, 2022)

I randomly turned my RGH2 Trinity on the other day and it won't read any discs at all. Any disc I put in, backup, original 360, DVD movie, etc doesn't recognize it. There's no error or anything it just shows "eject disc" when I put a disc in. I can get to XELL and my main dash is FSD (don't judge!) so I have my keys. I have a new identical DVD drive coming in the mail, but not sure what exactly to do. What could randonly happen after the xbox was sitting for a while that it wouldn't even recognize discs? and what do I do to fix this?

EDIT: I want to fix my DVD drive, I don't want to run games by any other method.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 17, 2022)

It happens with moving part devices.  Luckily, you don't need it with an rgh.


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jan 17, 2022)

You have 3 Options

Option 1: Replace the PCB on the new Drive with the one from the OLD Drive.
Option 2: Replace the Laser from the Old Drive with the one from the new Drive
Option 3: Read the Drive Key from the Old Drive or From Xell and flash the latest iXtreme LT Firmware with your Drive Key to the New Drive.

Without the Key the Drive will only Read DVD Movies but won't accept Games. 
iXtreme LT is required to Read Backup Discs.

You can use Jungleflasher to flash the Firmware and Key to the New Drive.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 18, 2022)

Ferris1000 said:


> You have 3 Options
> 
> Option 1: Replace the PCB on the new Drive with the one from the OLD Drive.
> Option 2: Replace the Laser from the Old Drive with the one from the new Drive
> ...


I wasn't the one who originally glitched this box unfortunately and I haven't opened it in almost a decade. How do I determine what exactly went wrong? What if I replace the NEW PCB with the OLD PCB and nothing changes? How do I know there's nothing wrong with the PCB? Once I opened it, there was tape around the DVD drive so it looks like it's already been opened. 

It's also weird that it doesn't even recognize discs as movies. It just doesn't recognize that a disc is in the drive!

Is the easiest option #3 considering I don't know what went bad here?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 18, 2022)

Like @godreborn mentioned, you don't have to use the disk drive at all with a RGH'ed xbox360. You can simply put all your media (games, movies, music, etc) on a external drive/usb stick and plug it into the xbox360 to play. Is nice not having to deal with those disks!


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 18, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> Like @godreborn mentioned, you don't have to use the disk drive at all with a RGH'ed xbox360. You can simply put all your media (games, movies, music, etc) on a external drive/usb stick and plug it into the xbox360 to play. Is nice not having to deal with those disks!


I should have put this in the OP, but this option doesn't interest me. I like discs. I want to use my backups. I want a working DVD drive.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 18, 2022)

you can put in a replacement, and I think spoofing a different drive may still work, but it's been at least 12 years since I've flashed a drive.


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 18, 2022)

Well my other 2 cents then, would be try to find a working dvd drive exactly like yours, then take your pcb board out of your now non-working dvd drive and install it into the new working dvd drive. No flashing or anything. This will just replace the internal mechanicals of the dvd drive only, while keeping your pcb board and keys in tact.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 18, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> Well my other 2 cents then, would be try to find a working dvd drive exactly like yours, then take your pcb board out of your now non-working dvd drive and install it into the new working dvd drive. No flashing or anything. This will just replace the internal mechanicals of the dvd drive only, while keeping your pcb board and keys in tact.


But the old drive doesn't read discs, why would switching boards make the new drive read discs? How do I know the board hasn't gone bad, or magically lost the flash somehow haha


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 18, 2022)

The dvd drives in xbox360 have special keys that are married to the cpu of the xbox360. So you must use your same pcb board inside the dvd drive, or read those keys off your pcb board, and flash them to a new pcb board of new dvd drive.
So when I mentioned getting a working drive exactly like yours, that's the easiest and cheapest way to start. You can find working dvd drives for $20 ebay. Then put your pcb board in new dvd drive and try. Most likely it's a mech problem anyways and not a bad pcb board. 
But if you wanted new pcb or new drive completely your looking $75+ . Then you must get a dvd drive reading tool to read/write the keys (X360 USB Pro 2) - $50
Either way good luck!


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 18, 2022)

BigOnYa said:


> The dvd drives in xbox360 have special keys that are married to the cpu of the xbox360. So you must use your same pcb board inside the dvd drive, or read those keys off your pcb board, and flash them to a new pcb board of new dvd drive.
> So when I mentioned getting a working drive exactly like yours, that's the easiest and cheapest way to start. You can find working dvd drives for $20 ebay. Then put your pcb board in new dvd drive and try. Most likely it's a mech problem anyways and not a bad pcb board.
> But if you wanted new pcb or new drive completely your looking $75+ . Then you must get a dvd drive reading tool to read/write the keys (X360 USB Pro 2) - $50
> Either way good luck!


OK I mentioned above I have my keys and a new drive is on the way, same model#. It's easier to resolder the PCB than to flash the old DVDkey into the new drive?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 18, 2022)

If you have the keys already and a flasher I'd just flash your new drive when you get. Either way is not hard. Just take your time. Here a vid, just as a example, replacing pcb board on a dvd drive, so you have an idea.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2022)

If the drive PCB is still fine, just swap that.
If anything, edit the keyvault to accept the new DVD drive.

It's a RGH, no fancy drive flashing required...


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jan 18, 2022)

you don't need the Original Firmware.

On a RGH Console the DVD Keys can obtained by booting xell.
Turn on your Xbox360 with the Eject Button.
In Xell your Xbox360 will display you DVD Key.
To generate the iXtreme LT+ Firmware just download it from a Website, open Jungleflasher and load the firmware that is for your Drive, replace the Key and save it.
You need to connect your Drive to your PC in order to flash it. there are Tutorials how to put the Drive into Vender Mode and flash it.
The Only thing you need is the Drive Key, the Key can be inserted into the iXtreme LT+ directly.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 18, 2022)

I think it's been so long since I've even worked on my 360 that I completely forgotten the benefits of RGH. I think the order of checks here should be:

1) swap the PCB from the old drive to the new drive. Put the new drive into the 360 and test with disc
2) swap the PCBs back and flash the original DVD key from XELL to the new DVD drive with JF. 
3) if those don't work, cry myself to sleep!

I remember back in the day it was very difficult to flash the DVD drive on newer computers, is that still the case? It's a sata drive so I would hope it could be done easily.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 18, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> If the drive PCB is still fine, just swap that.


I don't know how to check if the PCB is fine.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 18, 2022)

Also I think I have a BENQ drive, which shouldn't be in a SLIM console, but in a PHAT console. I really don't know what I'm doing...


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 21, 2022)

I swapped the boards in the drives and was able to detect discs now at least. Every disc backup and original recognize as Video Disc now, when they weren't even being recognized before. When I boot xell with the new drive/old board combo it still has the old DVD key. So what do I do now???


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 22, 2022)

Flash a new iXtreme to the drive otherwise?


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 22, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Flash a new iXtreme to the drive otherwise?


I have to hook the drive to my PC and use jungleflasher? The tutorial isn't very easy to understand though. Use the old board in the new drive, so use the same DVD key?


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 22, 2022)

I don't have a flasher, there's a cool runner board installed in the xbox, but I don't have anything else, someone flashed this for me years ago


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 22, 2022)

please can you advise on next steps?


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 23, 2022)

so if I swap boards in the DVD drive and put in the new drive/old board combo and I still see the same DVD key in XELL, that's good right?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 24, 2022)

The drive PCB is what holds the firmware and keys, the rest are just interchangable parts.
Software wise, nothing changed on the 360
Idk why you want to load backups via such an archaic way but I don't particuarly care neither.

anyway, do your DVD backups load fine? Forget the nitpicky dvd movie shit for a moment.
Retail discs work?

If no to both then I do suggest reflashing your drive or stop using outdated ways to load backups and switch to HDD loading or investing in a external HDD..

jungleflasher comes with a manual that's easy to follow.
I do suggest getting a confirmed working SATA PCI card or dedicated flashing hardware.
Just follow the steps and click on the appropriate things when asked.

Again, loading games off off the HDD is far easier and doesn't cost anything other then some reading and perhaps an external HDD.
or you know, upgrade the internal.

Edit: since it's a Slim, flashing might be a little harder.
One thing you can try is POT tweak the laser a little.
Altho I highly recommend going for HDD loading.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 25, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> The drive PCB is what holds the firmware and keys, the rest are just interchangable parts.
> Software wise, nothing changed on the 360
> Idk why you want to load backups via such an archaic way but I don't particuarly care neither.
> 
> ...


My xbox is a slim, but the person that RGHed this jammed a BENQ VAD6038 in there from a phat. THat's why I bought another VAD6038 to swap. Even when I swapped PCBs, it still identifies all discs (backups, retail, movies) as DVD-VIDEO

For the last time, I know games can be played off the HDD. The point of this thread is to get my DVD drive working again. Playing games off disc is only as "archaic" as the console you're playing on. Playing NES games from a cart as apposed to an emulator is also "archaic" but that's not the point. I wish people could look past the WHY and focus on the HOW...


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 25, 2022)

ldeveraux said:


> My xbox is a slim, but the person that RGHed this jammed a BENQ VAD6038 in there from a phat. THat's why I bought another VAD6038 to swap. Even when I swapped PCBs, it still identifies all discs (backups, retail, movies) as DVD-VIDEO
> 
> For the last time, I know games can be played off the HDD. The point of this thread is to get my DVD drive working again. Playing games off disc is only as "archaic" as the console you're playing on. Playing NES games from a cart as apposed to an emulator is also "archaic" but that's not the point. I wish people could look past the WHY and focus on the HOW...



It's quite difficult to help someone when details like this aren't given.
Ad for the DVD movie, I can recall something with mismatching OSIG/firmware that would cause that issue, reflashing was always the option.
Is the OSIG in your keyvault edited to accept the Ben-q drive?
I'm afraid you'll have to find a original Hitachi or Liteon if you want to return to to authenticity tho.

As for swapping the boards, as I said, they contain the firmware and keys, swapping the entire assembly for another drive (same assembly ofc) will make it behave like it's the old one, technically nothing changed software wise and the 360 will just continue to work like nothing happened.
Hell you can even remove the entire drive assembly from a retail unit and leave the board in place, the 360 will happily boot up and continue to play games like nothing happened.


Emulators are different from real hardware, NES systems do accept flashcards which could be seen as a form of "storage loading"
Burning discs all the time will just put extra strain on the laser where as a NES with a flashcard wouldn't put constant strain on the 72 pin connector, much like loading games off off the HDD on a 360.

I personally don't care if you continue to load from DVD, I just find it rather silly but hey, each to their own.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 25, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> It's quite difficult to help someone when details like this aren't given.
> Ad for the DVD movie, I can recall something with mismatching OSIG/firmware that would cause that issue, reflashing was always the option.
> Is the OSIG in your keyvault edited to accept the Ben-q drive?
> I'm afraid you'll have to find a original Hitachi or Liteon if you want to return to to authenticity tho.
> ...


I didn't find out that the drive wasn't orig to the slim until yesterday when I got the replacement drive and then researched it. I opened the box, saw a VAD6038 so that's what I bought as replacement. 

Is OSIG the DVD key? I've had the same drive and same DVD key from XELL for 10 years and a week ago was the first it's gone south. I don't necessarily care about getting an authentic drive for the slim, I'd rahter get the BENQ that I bought working. But after board swap it shows the DVD key is the same as it was before in XELL. Do I still need to flash the new drive with JF? I have a flasher arriving soon, is that what I need to do?

But yes, the 360 works, plays everything from my CONTENT folder still, can still enter XEXmenu, etc.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 25, 2022)

OSIG is the signature of the drive, it's a stamp in the Keyvault of your NAND that states what drive is to be expected to be connected.
This should be a Liteon or Hitachi originally.
You can check this by opening your NAND in JRunner on your PC.

DVD key is just a key that pairs the drive to the 360, this one can theoretically be zeroed out if you edit the KV to accept zeroed out DVD drives.

I would suggest flashing a new LT firmware to the drive yeh, just to rule it out.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 26, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> OSIG is the signature of the drive, it's a stamp in the Keyvault of your NAND that states what drive is to be expected to be connected.
> This should be a Liteon or Hitachi originally.
> You can check this by opening your NAND in JRunner on your PC.
> 
> ...


What if flashing the new drive (old pcb) doesn't do anything? I know the DVD key hasn't changed in years, what else would I try? Buy a new XBOX? haha


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2022)

HDD load....
Seriously, internal HDD loading or external USB loading.

You could edit the keyvault to accept another 360 drive.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 26, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> HDD load....
> Seriously, internal HDD loading or external USB loading.
> 
> You could edit the keyvault to accept another 360 drive.


I have 157 Xbox 360 games on disc. How long would it take me to rip all of those? Even if I wanted to do that, how would I do it without a working DVD drive?

Is there a tutorial for kv editing?


----------



## linuxares (Jan 26, 2022)

with a RGH device you can even dump your DVD key an insert it in to a new unit :3 If you must change the whole dvd part


----------



## godreborn (Jan 26, 2022)

ldeveraux said:


> I have 157 Xbox 360 games on disc. How long would it take me to rip all of those? Even if I wanted to do that, how would I do it without a working DVD drive?
> 
> Is there a tutorial for kv editing?


think you can edit the kv with keyvault modder.  it will tell you all the information.  iirc, you just need a nand dump and the cpu key.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 26, 2022)

linuxares said:


> with a RGH device you can even dump your DVD key an insert it in to a new unit :3 If you must change the whole dvd part


How would I do this? Wish I knew that before I swapped the pcbs


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 26, 2022)

PCB swapping doesn't matter, nothing changed software wise.

You can dump the NAND from Freestyledash/xexmenu/Aurora with Nand flasher 360.
Idk if rawflash (XeLL homebrew) can dump NANDs, I do know it can write.
CPU key can be copied from XeLL, just take a picture of your fusesets and the DVD + CPU key that's displayed below it, if it disappears to fast and write down your CPU key in a text file or type it out in JRunner.

Iirc, JRunner should be able to extract NAND contents, I think 360 nand tool for PC should be able to do so otherwise.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2022)

Cpu key is also shown in dashlaunch.  Unfortunately, I don't know much about modding the kv.  I know how to get it though.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 28, 2022)

No offense, you guys keep giving me suggestions, when I clearly have no clue what I'm doing! I haven't opened the XBOX in 10 years, I'm basically starting from scratch. My flasher arrives today I plan to test it this weekend by flashing an LT firmware to the DVD drive I guess. I hope it's easy.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 28, 2022)

I have at least 100 burned discs for the 360, but there's no way I'd rip all of them.  after I lost two hdds, one for the ps3, the other for the 360, I decided to install/download only games I might play or sometimes games to test if someone can't get the game to work on their system.  I no longer play the 360 though.  my advice is to do the same.  you're putting too much work on yourself especially if you're apprehensive that it won't work or something will go wrong.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I have at least 100 burned discs for the 360, but there's no way I'd rip all of them.  after I lost two hdds, one for the ps3, the other for the 360, I decided to install/download only games I might play or sometimes games to test if someone can't get the game to work on their system.  I no longer play the 360 though.  my advice is to do the same.  you're putting too much work on yourself especially if you're apprehensive that it won't work or something will go wrong.


Your advice to me to fix my XBOX is to give up? I went to play Rock Band the other day and couldn't because the drive wasn't working. I never said I don't play the system , quite the contrary. I said I haven't opened it in 10 years because it was just always working 100%, there was no need to. Any time I wanted to play a game I could. So now I can't play it but you think I shouldn't play anyway? What kind of advice is that?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 28, 2022)

I said to download only games you want to play.  what's the likelihood you'll be playing 100+ games at the same time?  I highly doubt that.  I mean why do you have an rgh if you're just going to play discs?  makes no sense.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I said to download only games you want to play.  what's the likelihood you'll be playing 100+ games at the same time?  I highly doubt that.  I mean why do you have an rgh if you're just going to play discs?  makes no sense.


I have an RGH to have options, especially playing XBLA material. Sorry I want a working DVD drive in my xbox. Why judge me for doing what I want to do and trying to fix my drive? THAT makes no sense!


----------



## godreborn (Jan 28, 2022)

tried to help you, but you're now on my ignore list.  you're on your own.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 28, 2022)

ldeveraux said:


> I have an RGH to have options, especially playing XBLA material. Sorry I want a working DVD drive in my xbox. Why judge me for doing what I want to do and trying to fix my drive? THAT makes no sense!



We're trying our very best to help you but you're not making it easy.
You're so hell bent on getting that drive to work that you're blinded by the better alternatives.
Yes you have hundreds of games on disc, yes ripping that isn't really an option.
Did you ever think about disc rot? that will set in on recordable DVDs and when that happens, your discs will be toast and you've got no way to recover then other then to redownload and start from scratch.
godreborn and I have suggested everything we could suggest, no we're not judging you, we're simply giving you options of what you could do with your RGH.
Just bin the drive, dump a 2TB drive in there and get over it.
But hey, don't listen to me or godreborn or others, enjoy wasting your time and money which you could've used and spend on playing games on the thing instead :')

You want a real piece of advice? be open minded about alternatives suggestions.
Or you know, give up and bring the thing to a specialist, we couldn't care less.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 28, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> We're trying our very best to help you but you're not making it easy.
> You're so hell bent on getting that drive to work that you're blinded by the better alternatives.
> Yes you have hundreds of games on disc, yes ripping that isn't really an option.
> Did you ever think about disc rot? that will set in on recordable DVDs and when that happens, your discs will be toast and you've got no way to recover then other then to redownload and start from scratch.
> ...


You're not trying to help solve my issue, you're trying to circumvent the issue. For what feels like the millionth time, I want my DVD drive to function as it did before some mystical power broke it. I 100% understand there are alternatives that you all feel are superior. I just want a drive that reads my discs. I know it can be done, which is why I asked specifically 2 pages ago.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2022)

op, we're not trying to force you to do something.  we're trying to give you some friendly advice.  I'd strongly advise against doing something when you don't know what you're doing.  you could make it to where no games play or mess the console up in some way.  just play games from the hard drive.  there's an uploader that has most of the popular titles for the system, so you can download an iso and use exiso or download a jtag rip of the games.  I had over 500 360 games before the external hdd died somehow, and I wasn't about to try downloading all of them again.  I just put games I might play on the system.  when I was using discs, I never dumped them but maybe a couple.  way too time-consuming.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2022)

btw, the fastest and easiest way imo is to use the default dash to make an nxe build of the games, then use nxe2god to make them god containers.  you can swap discs by having the forwarders outside of the normal folder like this:







it will probably do that by default, but you also have to enable disc swapping in dashlaunch.  FSD/Aurora may only be able to do jtag rips.  I'm using FSD 2.0, and I've never been able to figure out how to swap god containers without using dashlaunch.  it will swap jtag rips though, and they can be formatted the same way as the dashlaunch version (i.e. Disc 1, Disc 2, etc.).


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2022)

the function is called "autoswap" in dashlaunch.  enable it to true in the launch.ini.  false is default, but I have no idea how to swap god containers with FSD (don't know if Aurora does it like dashlaunch).  it doesn't work the way I mentioned, only if you enable this function and have it set up the way I do will god containers disc swap:


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 29, 2022)

Just to close this out for my own reference since nobody else cares, I swapped the PCBs from the broken drive to the new drive. Then I updated the flash on the drive with my x360usb Pro 2 using jungleflasher. Finally I updated my RGH dashboard to the latest with XeBuild GUI and everything's working as it should. I can finally play my disc based games.


----------



## ldeveraux (Jan 30, 2022)

godreborn said:


> op, we're not trying to force you to do something.  we're trying to give you some friendly advice.  I'd strongly advise against doing something when you don't know what you're doing.  you could make it to where no games play or mess the console up in some way.  just play games from the hard drive.  there's an uploader that has most of the popular titles for the system, so you can download an iso and use exiso or download a jtag rip of the games.  I had over 500 360 games before the external hdd died somehow, and I wasn't about to try downloading all of them again.  I just put games I might play on the system.  when I was using discs, I never dumped them but maybe a couple.  way too time-consuming.


I thought you ignored me? I'm done trying to justify my original question to you, you clearly either can't read or don't care enough to understand what I'm asking. How many times do I have to say I'm looking to fix my drive? You keep pushing your agenda. Stop it. I solved my issue, hopefully it helps someone else in the future.


----------

